# xmldsig



## weyland (16. Jun 2005)

Hallo;

ich versuche eine xml Datei mit einer enveloping Signatur zu versehen bekomme dabei eine illegalArgumentExceptiom da die Datei wohl zu groß ist. Wie kann man denn so was umgehen bzw. wenn man eine kleine Datei nimmt werden die xml Formatierungen nicht übernommen.
Bei google findet man nur jede Menge fertig signierte Dateien aber keinen brauchbaren Code wie diese zu erstellen sind.

Wenn mir da jemand nen Tip geben kann wär eich sehr dankbar.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

> da die Datei wohl zu groß ist.


Wie gross denn? 

Code?

Exception?


----------



## weyland (16. Jun 2005)

knapp 14000 Zeichen

Das andere Problem das ich beschrieben hab ist der Quelltext auf http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.5/xmldsig/api/javax/xml/crypto/doc-files/GenEnveloping.java

Da kommt ein NoClassDefFoundError weil er ein Packet com/sun/org/apache/... sucht das aber nur org/apache heißt. SUn verwendet hier wohl Code von Apache und hat ihn in ein eigenes Package getan. Und das liegt des WSDP nicht bei ....


----------



## weyland (16. Jun 2005)

Code kann ich gerade nicht beilegen da ich auf einem anderen Rechner entwickle als der hier mit Internetzugang ... Sorry ... Der link den ich vorher noch geschrieben habe ist aber fast interessanter da hier "nur" eine Klasse an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst werden muss.


----------

